# Ritter Roya "Simpsons" bass :)



## flo (Mar 31, 2011)

Djentlemen, check this out:












































Ritter Instruments - Ritter Roya


----------



## Threex4 (Mar 31, 2011)

Fuckin sweet. Wonder how much thatd cost to do :x.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 31, 2011)

Love the inlays!


----------



## flo (Mar 31, 2011)

^^me too


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 31, 2011)

Huge simpsons fan and i've always love 5 string basses. 


Hmmm....

If only I had the cash


----------



## Dark Aegis (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats awesome, I love the inlays.


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 31, 2011)

Knowing Ritters, I wouldn't spend the money on it.


----------



## R0ADK1LL (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow. Now I love Ritter even more.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 2, 2011)

haha. I wonder how much it is. You better LOVE the Simpsons.


----------



## Crucified (Apr 7, 2011)

if that is under 8 grand, i'll be surprised. ugly as fuck.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Apr 7, 2011)

That looks very cool. I'd love to own this bass!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 7, 2011)

Well thats a first, an ugly Ritter.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 7, 2011)

I believe that is the best bass for black metal.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 9, 2011)

Crucified said:


> if that is under 8 grand, i'll be surprised. ugly as fuck.



I'm going to assume it's over five digits.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 9, 2011)

Pretty cool, but how high the price is going to be is the main thing I think about when I look at it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 10, 2011)

Ritter basses are always expensive as fuck. Hell, one of them had gold leaf all over it. I'd really like to hear/see some clips of the different models though. Not many about.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 10, 2011)

I absolutely love it.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## flo (Apr 11, 2011)

forget about the price, it's a Simpsons-bass, hello!!
Why don't all bass or guitar makers offer a Simpsons-finish???? It leaves the serious Simpsons fan with no option but to pay a million &#8364; for a custom Ritter.

We should go to Ibanez, LTD, Agile and the others and make them aware that they will be loosing massive amounts of potential customers to Ritter!


----------

